# Does it makes sense to run HGH, IGF1-LR3, GHRPs & GHRH Simultaneously?



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 25, 2013)

*Does it makes sense to run HGH, IGF1-LR3, GHRPs & GHRH Simultaneously?

*







With peptides being all the rage, and the quality and pricing improving so much more and more fitness enthusiasts and bodybuilders are looking at peptides as a possible replacement for HGH and IGF.

*The question is, can they replace them?*

As powerful as peptides are, they are limited in the amount of IGF they can produce, And when I say peptides I mean GHRP's and GHRH.
You can mega dose them, and sky rocket IGF.. but the levels are no where near as superphisiological as direct administration over a period of time of IGF-1-lr3, the reason being is like taking a caffeine supplement, or drinking coffee, you will get more caffeine from it itself than the coffee providing in comparison a small amount.
The same is with HGH, even thought generic HGH is just one form of GH and there are many, its affects on glycogensis, stimulating satellite muscle cells into maturity and recovery, both of muscle, bone and tendons is far stronger than triggering your own GH release..  But I emphasize that peptides are very important as we have outlined before and they have a role in reaching your goals.

_*A combination of the 2 =*_ *Mass effect*

When HGH and igf are combined the potential for growth is increased exponentially..  Lets say HGH = 1 and IGF = 1 the combination of the 2 would yield a number far greater than the sum of both parts, so lets say for arguments sake 1 + 1 = 5 in this case.
Combining the 2 works in synergy if the timing is right, offering the increased fat loss of HGH and even though its not been proven that elevated igf levels increases fat loss, it makes sense to conclude it does, with igf leeching glucose, your body starts relying on fat for fuel, and HGH elevates IGF, then add in an external variant of IGF and bamm, Superphisiological levels of igf. And depending on the amount of HGH you use, your flooding your body with 2 of the most anabolic hormones utilized by the human body.

_*Now lets tweak things a little..*_

We add in a GHRH that stimulates even more IGF.. but we don't want to do this for more than say, 30 days to prevent IGF receptors becoming tired and less recipient of circulating igf.
Then we add in a peptide like GHRP-6, 3 times a day, combining doses with your HGH... HGH should be broken up into 3 or 4 doses a day, many vets in the sport will tell you that the rewards from HGH are amplified following this method.
Your stimulating your own GH pulse as and when it should normally pulse, Also increasing the amount of HGH your receptors can uptake, thus vastly improving your synthetic gh, and the increased igf from say a peptide that bleeds like cjc-1295 dac can offer huge advantages in this environment... offering cellular turn over on a level you wont have experienced.
GHRH = 1 + GHRP =1 = 3

_*So if HGH + IGF = 5 and GHRH + GHRP= 3 when you combine them you don't get 8 you get 10 in terms of effects.*_

Can you imagine what super elevated levels of IGF a hormone that initiates intracellular signaling it is one of the most potent natural activators of the AKT signaling pathway a stimulator of cell growth and proliferation, and a potent inhibitor of programmed cell death.
Now combine that with super elevated levels of  HGH increases lean body mass, shortens recovery time between workouts, and enhances overall performance with less risk of detection than other performance-enhancing drugs. HGH strengthens tissues, skeletal muscle... HGH actually unlock new growth!!
After finishing puberty normally the number of muscle cells you have for the rest of your life is genetic, and the most you can do is increase the size of these cells through weight training or steroids. However, by using HGH, you can actually grow new muscle cells. This allows you to reverse genetic dispositions and achieve a far more striated and dense look.

You are far more likely to achieve the look your after, and in a lot less time by combing the best peptides with the anabolic hormones IGF and HGH.. I advise not running high doses for long periods as permanent organ enlargement is a distinct possibility, and its unlikely to be the organ you would choose to have enlarged.


Until next time. Train hard and fight easy.

Russianstar


*To read more Great articles on research peptides and liquids click
Here



*​


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 25, 2013)

*Does it makes sense to run HGH, IGF1-LR3, GHRPs &amp; GHRH Simultaneously?*

very interesting. Will look into this.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## nsp (Feb 26, 2013)

Peps certainly have their place in the GH game.  I've known guys who've been able to cut their dose GH in half with the addition of the GHRP's and still reap the same benefits.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 26, 2013)

nsp said:


> peps certainly have their place in the gh game.  I've known guys who've been able to cut their dose gh in half with the addition of the ghrp's and still reap the same benefits.



^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone care to share personal experiences / opinions / questions?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Mar 4, 2013)

Another bump for some informative read...


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 19, 2013)

thank you for this info


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 19, 2013)

This is great information and really I think it depends on the person if you want to run all of this 
at the same time it really depends on what you are trying to do. If you are trying to bulk or cut
and what your current weight is also because u want to make sure your body can handle all of it


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 9, 2013)

we have a new peptide blend (Amino GF-4) it is a Blend of GHRP-6, CJC-1295, IGF-1 Ec, Ipamorelin. so you do not need to inject 4 different times. only one injection twice a day


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 9, 2013)

I am very curious to know how you prevent these products from degrading. Our lab is completely against combining peptides in any circumstance because each peptide has it own ph level combining two peptides together speeds up degradation. Please correct me if I am wrong. maybe you guys know something that we don't? 



Boss of Bosses said:


> we have a new peptide blend (Amino GF-4) it is a Blend of GHRP-6, CJC-1295, IGF-1 Ec, Ipamorelin. so you do not need to inject 4 different times. only one injection twice a day


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 9, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I am very curious to know how you prevent these products from degrading. Our lab is completely against combining peptides in any circumstance because each peptide has it own ph level combining two peptides together speeds up degradation. Please correct me if I am wrong. maybe you guys know something that we don't?


our chemist use a special buffer technique to mix the blends. we cant expose what we do to prevent chine's peptide companies from cloning our technology. if you do not believe me try it  yourself


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 9, 2013)

Boss, I am very curious to know how once the peptide(s) are reconstituted, the correct ph in the reconstituted solution meets the individual needs for each specific peptide within the mixture.
  I'd suggest a Mass Spec and amino acid analysis if in doubt.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 9, 2013)

Well our current US supplier doesn't use any buffers or fillers. When we originally sourced from China they used them though. Ill inquiry though. 



Boss of Bosses said:


> our chemist use a special buffer technique to mix the blends. we cant expose what we do to prevent chine's peptide companies from cloning our technology. if you do not believe me try it  yourself


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 10, 2013)

You are correct in a sense.  I was informed by our mfg how its done this morning.  




Boss of Bosses said:


> our chemist use a special buffer technique to mix the blends. we cant expose what we do to prevent chine's peptide companies from cloning our technology. if you do not believe me try it  yourself


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 10, 2013)

*Does it makes sense to run HGH, IGF1-LR3, GHRPs &amp;amp; GHRH Simultaneously?*

And this is how the world of peptides continue to grow. Learning something new daily. Thank you PP for taking the time to explain this new process to me.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Does it makes sense to run HGH, IGF1-LR3, GHRPs &amp; GHRH Simultaneously?*

I'll be testing igf1 lr3 (postworkout) and DES (bilateral preworkout) at 50mcg each on workout days and ghrp6 and cjc no dac at 100mcg 3x daily along with slin preworkout. I'm pumped to see results. Any recommendations/suggestions?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 16, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I'll be testing igf1 lr3 (postworkout) and DES (bilateral preworkout) at 50mcg each on workout days and ghrp6 and cjc no dac at 100mcg 3x daily along with slin preworkout. I'm pumped to see results. Any recommendations/suggestions?



BE SAFE! Keep a close eye on blood sugar ! 
Get big!


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 16, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Well our current US supplier doesn't use any buffers or fillers. When we originally sourced from China they used them though. Ill inquiry though.


 I have already Said too much. and why did you originally sourced from China?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 17, 2013)

AllAboutPeptides said:


> BE SAFE! Keep a close eye on blood sugar !
> Get big!



Of course. I have my slin protocol laid out already. Any tips to add anything else? Think I'll get good results?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 17, 2013)

A couple years back when we got into all this allot of companies were sourcing from China. I still believe today many claim to carry USA made peptides but in reality are carrying Chinese but that's OMO.



Boss of Bosses said:


> I have already Said too much. and why did you originally sourced from China?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Of course. I have my slin protocol laid out already. Any tips to add anything else? Think I'll get good results?


Looks solid! Keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## c4x (Apr 19, 2013)

Any recommended age for peptides? i just started looking into these things


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jul 29, 2013)

Well worth the read !


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 4, 2013)

really informative stuff... great selection man!


----------



## SMALLbaby (Aug 5, 2013)

what would be a good protocol say for HGH , GHRP/ghrh, DES and LR3 together


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 5, 2013)

i need help on how to run igf-lr3 i have 1mg vial i need to know how much bac water to add and how much to pin like say to the 5 mark is that a dose or to the 10 mark a dose. i don't really understand what mcg means i know what mg means and ml means.so if i put 1ml of bac water in my 1mg vial how do i get 150 mcg dose and do i dose 150mcg right after working out in the afternoon just once a day. thanks


----------



## GenerationX (Aug 19, 2013)

how much and what peptides are equivalent to 100ius of lets say blue top hgh? To get the desired effect of hgh, would running peptides such as cjc,ghrp, and ghrh be a cheaper alternative?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Aug 20, 2013)

GenerationX said:


> how much and what peptides are equivalent to 100ius of lets say blue top hgh? To get the desired effect of hgh, would running peptides such as cjc,ghrp, and ghrh be a cheaper alternative?


 
GHRP and GHRH-( CJC ) are a great way to reap most of the benefits of exogenous HGH without the majority of side effects ( Anti-Body buildup, desensitization, etc. ), at a much cheaper rate. If you are only going to run 2-5ius of HGH, run a GHRP and GHRH. 
If you plan on hitting 10iu's+ of HGH i'd suggest GHRP+GHRH followed by HGH.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2014)

Bump


----------

